# The Flatula Backfire - Cheap, Renewable Energy



## prof20

Otherwise known as the Fart Car. Yes, Fart, not Smart!

CLICK FOR STINK

R 8O ger


----------



## pippin

I could swear that my computer monitor has smellyvision! :bootyshake: :fart:


----------

